# Looking for work



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi there everyone,

First off I would like to say that I actually want to move to Canada but with the problems with moving to there under the PR I need around 20k in savings. Which at this point in time I do not have.

Right anyways back to the question part of my thread, I'd like to have a good solid year or two working in Canada (hopefully Alberta but wouldn't turn down anywhere in the Nova Scotia area either ... As ideally I want to emigrate to PEI) because canada doesn't recognize City & Guilds papers I need to sit the Red Seal tests and then get a journeyman to sign me off.

Has anyone here had similar problems or problems in general with getting work once you get there ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Some people experience work difficulties once they get here. It can be quite the slog depending on what you do for a living. If you could find a job the chances are you wouldn't get a full journeyman's wage without your Red Seal qualifications.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm a pipefitter/welder but I believe it comes under Pipefitter/ Steam pipefitter/ Welder. I'm used to the slog as you put it as I have done this work for over 16yrs now and believe that I have prob seen some of the worst jobs already.

Ive spoke to the apprenticeship directors and basically what they said was aslong as I showed 10,000hrs of working in that trade all I will need to do is pass the exam (pipefitting is exam only but welding is exam and a testpiece) and then work with a journeyman for 3months to get signed off to be Rec Seal Certificated. They have also asked for a cover note from my current employers with a detailed explanation of the works that I have done and are capable of doing.

The 10,000hrs isn't a problem as I have over 25,000hrs in my field (calculated it last weekend)

I could be mistaken but I'm pretty sure that Canada needs people in my trade ? I could be wrong.


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2011)

Well update time...

Been offered a job and I have accepted it. Once my passport gets back I will hopefully be working in the Oil Sands by the end of Sept.


----------



## G1LLY (Dec 22, 2011)

how you getting on there ? thinking about this myself ?


----------

